# My take on the x2 power feed.



## websterz (Dec 8, 2009)

I apologize for the messy machine and bench. Wait, no I don't. I am glad the place is messy...too busy to clean it up. Thm:

Here's a side view of the unit removed from my mill. I built the housing out of 1" aluminum angle and 18 gauge aluminum sheet as that is what I had on hand at the time. The end plate is a piece of aluminum plate that I drilled out to accommodate a 1/2" ID bronze bushing. The screw slots allow some degre of adjustment when the unit is bolted to the mill.












To couple the motor to the leadscrew I turned a brass sleeve that holds a pin. The coupling itself has J shaped slots that the pin rides in. I rotate the brass sleeve and the spring pressure pushes it onto the slotted end of the leadscrew, engaging the power feed. Sliding the sleeve back and rotating about 1/4 turn locks the pin into the J shaped slots and disengages the feed.






The other end of the coupler is tapped 3/8-24 and screws directly onto the drill motor's shaft. A little blue loctite keeps it in place.

The support frame for the motor is made of aluminum angle that holds an aluminum ring which actually holds the motor in place. The 4 set screws allow me to adjust the motor's position, kind of like a 4 jaw chuck. This adjustment, plus the slots in the end plate, makes aligning the motor and leadscrew much easier.
















The cover holds a small cooling fan for drawing air thru the motor control box, and the motor controller itself.











Here is the motor control unit I use:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WYAN92/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

My power supply is a modified ATX power supply from a PC. I recommend a 450 watt or larger power supply. Here are the plans for modifying that:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Yet-Another-ATX-Power-Supply-Mod/

And finally, here's a video of the power feed in action. It sounds much louder than it really is...the mic on my camera is really sensitive.

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy258/websterzdesign/?action=view&current=100_0471.flv


----------



## black85vette (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice thing about using a drill like this is the clutch. You don't have to worry about limit switches or something binding.  The clutch will slip if it gets too much load on it.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 8, 2009)

that is neat, I guess when I ever get in the shop to use my new little mill, going to have to make some of these great ideas that you fellow are doing to the little mills, did go back to Harbor Freight and got the a second light, the manage said he would look into getting some bulbs, will let you all know if that happens, Lathe Nut


----------

